# New update DIVA with improved multicore



## Jaap (Feb 18, 2020)

Direct copy/paste from the U-he facebook page:

In case you missed the news:

Diva 1.4.4 now has improved multicore support, and new compilers allowed us to further reduce the CPU hit. We also improved compatibility with MPE controllers and implemented the new voice stealing algorithm from Hive – which is just that extra tad more musical! Altogether we think Diva 1.4.4 feels like a whole new synth: Better performance, better playability, better everything.

Download here:

https://u-he.com/products/diva/

It's a free update for existing Diva customers!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 18, 2020)

Excellent news! My favorite VI synth!


----------



## tack (Feb 18, 2020)

Definitely a nice CPU improvement here. I hastily compared with a CPU crusher patch I use to test:

1.4.3: 1 note, 35% RT CPU; 2 notes, 55% RT CPU
1.4.4: 1 note, 24% RT CPU; 2 notes, 31% RT CPU
(RT CPU as measured by Reaper. Track armed for recording.)


----------



## TGV (Feb 19, 2020)

U-he is really a class act. Diva is now almost 8 years old, but they still take the time to squeeze out some extra performance, add bits of new functionality, and keep it compatible with new OS releases. For free.


----------



## John Longley (Feb 20, 2020)

Hype!


----------

